# Reynolds 725 Tubing



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

Noob at this.

Just out of curiosity, what is the usual application for Reynolds 725 tubing in the bike industry? Better for XC, AM, or road bikes?

Strong enough for jumping and small drops?


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

*Reynolds Specs.*

725 is similar to 753

















-Joel


----------

